# please help!



## Sugarkitten7 (Sep 8, 2010)

im looking for a story that was about a guy and a girl who start dating, but he's embarrassed about his weight and won't let her touch him. But eventually comes around?


----------



## agouderia (Sep 8, 2010)

Your plot description applies to a number of stories, but one of the best of these definitely is Undine's "In her Chair" - see further down in the BHM Archives!


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Sep 9, 2010)

agouderia said:


> Your plot description applies to a number of stories, but one of the best of these definitely is Undine's "In her Chair" - see further down in the BHM Archives!



i remember looking at the one, i dont believe that was it. but your right a lot of the stories go like that so it makes it a bit challenging locating it.


----------



## Perry White (Sep 17, 2010)

Can you be more specific? There's 200 or so BHM stories, so it's kind of difficult to sift through a search. Maybe a name, or something that happens in the story?


----------



## agouderia (Oct 3, 2010)

... at solving this mystery.

The other excellent story which more or less matches this description is Molly's 'Melanie's Muse" - now to be found in the Erotica section

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45154

If that's not it, I'm at a loss, because it could be almost any BHM story...


----------



## xxeell (Oct 12, 2010)

Anna's Friend?


----------

